# Spiele-PC statt Konsole - Zehn unschlagbare Vorteile des PC-Gamings



## Gast1669461003 (12. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele-PC statt Konsole - Zehn unschlagbare Vorteile des PC-Gamings* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele-PC statt Konsole - Zehn unschlagbare Vorteile des PC-Gamings


----------



## huenni87 (12. März 2016)

Neeeiiinnn!!! Wozu so ein Artikel? Damit sich die Leute in den Kommentaren wieder zerfleischen?
Ich werde auf den Artikel jetzt nicht eingehen obwohl ich es könnte. Stattdessen genieße ich lieber die Vorteile beider Welten.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=durjAu5P9Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## BuzzKillington (12. März 2016)

Hauptvorteil: Leichteres Raubkopieren >


----------



## Emke (12. März 2016)

Für mich wäre PC Master Race wenn man PS4 und X1 games drauf zocken könnte  Somit ist für mich PC und Konsolen gleich gut, wobei ich beim PC doch die Moddingfähigkeit sehr genieße


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Hauptvorteil: Leichteres Raubkopieren >



#Lügenpresse Denuvo, Win10, usw so leicht ist es nicht.
Ausserdem gehen die Preise bei Pc Spielen so schnell runter anders als bei der Konsole das der ganze Aufwand sich garnicht lohnt. 

Just Cause 3 22€ zum Release - Fallout 4 mit Seasonpasse 3 Monate nach Release für 45 € - Dragon Age Inquisation 3 Monate nach Release 24€


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. März 2016)

Ich wollte schon immer eine Kontobindung für meine Spiele  Dank PC-Gaming wurde mein Wunsch erhört...Half Life 2 gab es oben drauf


----------



## Urbs11 (12. März 2016)

Hab jetzt nach unendlich langer Zeit  Skyrim so zurecht gemoddet wie ich es gern haben mag. Mit 186 Pluggins... es ist so extrem beeindruckend, geht mir einer ab. Es läuft auch recht stabil. Und sowas ist mit Konsolen nicht mal ansatzweise möglich. Es gibt keinerlei Argumente die eine Konsole je über den PC erheben könnten. Es ist nur ärgerlich das es immer noch so viele gibt, die trotzdem Konsole spielen, es deswegen immer noch Konsolen gibt und es bestimmte Titel wie zb. Halo leider nicht für den PC gibt. Man kann nur hoffen, daß Microsoft die XBox begräbt und als allererstes am besten  gleich eine Halo Reach Version auf den PC bringt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nach unendlich langer Zeit  Skyrim so zurecht gemoddet wie ich es gern haben mag. Mit 186 Pluggins... es ist so extrem beeindruckend, geht mir einer ab. Es läuft auch recht stabil. Und sowas ist mit Konsolen nicht mal ansatzweise möglich. Es gibt keinerlei Argumente die eine Konsole je über den PC erheben könnten. Es ist nur ärgerlich das es immer noch so viele gibt, die trotzdem Konsole spielen, es deswegen immer noch Konsolen gibt und es bestimmte Titel wie zb. Halo leider nicht für den PC gibt. Man kann nur hoffen, daß Microsoft die XBox begräbt und als allererstes am besten  gleich eine Halo Reach Version auf den PC bringt.


Warum ist das ärgerlich? Wenn du Halo spielen willst, kauf dir 'ne XBox.  Ansonsten verzichte halt darauf. Es gibt bessere Spiele und überhaupt wichtigeres, um sowas "ärgerlich" zu nennen.


----------



## D-Wave (12. März 2016)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Hauptvorteil: Leichteres Raubkopieren >



Versuchs mal bei The Division. ;D Glaub kaum das du nen Emulator für den Server kompilieren kannst.


----------



## Mysteria (12. März 2016)

Das für mich wichtigste Argument wurde dabei vergessen: man kann auch darauf arbeiten, nicht nur spielen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. März 2016)

Mysteria schrieb:


> Das für mich wichtigste Argument wurde dabei vergessen: man kann auch darauf arbeiten, nicht nur spielen.



Das ist mehr oder weniger Bild 7.


----------



## AlienII (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_xHueP7bQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Pherim (12. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nach unendlich langer Zeit  Skyrim so zurecht gemoddet wie ich es gern haben mag. Mit 186 Pluggins... es ist so extrem beeindruckend, geht mir einer ab.



Mit Modden ist man nie fertig... Wenn man bei einem Bethesda-Spiel nicht mindestens 2/3 der Zeit mit Modden (und davon die Hälfte darauf, durch das Modden entstandene Probleme zu beheben) verbringt, macht man irgendetwas falsch.


----------



## Saji (12. März 2016)

Würde ich immer einen Cent kriegen, wenn solche Themen veröffentlicht werden, hätte ich jetzt genug Geld zusammen um mir einen Enthusiasten-PC zu bauen.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

Saji schrieb:


> Würde ich immer einen Cent kriegen, wenn solche Themen veröffentlicht werden, hätte ich jetzt genug Geld zusammen um mir einen Enthusiasten-PC zu bauen.



Jetzt weisste wie Computec die Gehälter seiner Mitarbeiter zahlt ^^


----------



## Urbs11 (12. März 2016)

... dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht, oder auch nicht.
Ich habe ganz sicher mehr als 2/3tel der Zeit mit modden verbracht und noch mehr damit zu versuchen zu verstehen was ich da tue und warum das Spiel auf einmal wieder abstürzt, obwohl vorher alles funktioniert hat. Jetzt bin ich aber an einem Punkt wo ich den Bogen halbwegs raushab. Es ist alles drin was ich möchte bzw. was mein Rechner hergibt. Es sieht toll aus, naja was halt bei 2k Auflösung toll ist und es stürzt kaum noch ab. Nur westlich von Riverwood passiert es noch regelmäßig, aber ich glaube, daß ist einfach so und liegt nicht an mir.


----------



## Mysteria (12. März 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Das ist mehr oder weniger Bild 7.



Naja ... Da liegt das Hauptargument doch eher auf dem Spielen und nebenbei andere Dinge machen (und das ist dann vielleicht auch arbeiten) als auf dem Arbeiten. Kann man gelten lassen; ist aber nicht so wirklich was ich mir unter arbeiten vorstelle.


----------



## ackaan (12. März 2016)

also nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin selbst PC- und Konsolenspieler. ABER man muss ehrlich sagen, selbst bei aller Grafik viele Spiele von einigen(!!!!) Unternehmen nicht mehr optimiert werden. Man gibt mehr Ressourcen für die konsolen spiele aus. Was ich nicht gerne sehe. Selbst bei meiner msi gtx 980 mit einer i7 konnte letztes jahr Batman Arkham Knight nicht spielen( ja eine der wenigen ausnahmen). Aber selbst das ist eventuell nur ein Beispiel was uns in zukunft erwarten könnte. Deshalb finde ich auch diesen Masterrace quatsch lächerlich, und dann noch einen Artikel von PC-games warum PC-spielen besser sein soll als an der Konsole. Natürlich hat pc gaming mehr vorteile als Konsolen, aber letzendlich kommt es trotzdem auf die firmen an wie sie ihre spiele optimieren.


----------



## Belandriel (12. März 2016)

ackaan schrieb:


> also nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin selbst PC- und Konsolenspieler. ABER man muss ehrlich sagen, selbst bei aller Grafik viele Spiele von einigen(!!!!) Unternehmen nicht mehr optimiert werden. Man gibt mehr Ressourcen für die konsolen spiele aus. Was ich nicht gerne sehe. Selbst bei meiner msi gtx 980 mit einer i7 konnte letztes jahr Batman Arkham Knight nicht spielen( ja eine der wenigen ausnahmen). Aber selbst das ist eventuell nur ein Beispiel was uns in zukunft erwarten könnte. Deshalb finde ich auch diesen Masterrace quatsch lächerlich, und dann noch einen Artikel von PC-games warum PC-spielen besser sein soll als an der Konsole. Natürlich hat pc gaming mehr vorteile als Konsolen, aber letzendlich kommt es trotzdem auf die firmen an wie sie ihre spiele optimieren.



Das entkräftet aber nicht die Fakten... wenn einzelne Firmen es nicht geschissen kriegen, ist das ein anderes Problem.


----------



## D-Wave (12. März 2016)

Belandriel schrieb:


> Das entkräftet aber nicht die Fakten... wenn einzelne Firmen es nicht geschissen kriegen, ist das ein anderes Problem.



Hmmm ich sag nur: Die Unreal Tournament 4 Alpha läuft besser als Vollpreis Spiele, schaut besser aus und kostet nicht mal was. Die anderen Entwickler sollten sich in Grund und Boden schämen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. März 2016)

Der größte Vorteil ist für mich, dass die Spiele ruckelfrei laufen und man Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Just Cause 3 z.B. läuft auf beiden Konsolen, ja auch auf der ach so starken PS4, wie eine Schippe Mist. Frame Drops ohne Ende, das macht absolut keinen Spaß und das Spiel stellt keine Ausnahme dar. Wie gerne würde ich auf der Konsole einfach mal die Auflösung runterschrauben, damit wenigstens die eh schon kümmerlichen 30fps stabil gehalten werden.


----------



## tommy1977 (13. März 2016)

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass gerade bei Ego-Shootern die Steuerung mit M/T wesentlich flotter und vor allem ergonomischer ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Es ist nur ärgerlich das es immer noch so viele gibt, die trotzdem Konsole spielen, es deswegen immer noch Konsolen gibt





am besten fährt man eh, wenn man beides hat, PC und Konsolen


----------



## PCamateur (13. März 2016)

schon wieder diese uralte Diskussion? 

Ja der PC hat einige Vorteile gegenüber Konsolen, aber diese sind halt einfacher zu bedienen. Aufstellen, anschließen und Spiel einlegen. Einem mittlerweile nicht mehr kleinem Teil der Spieler reicht das eben, wenn sie am abend noch ne runde zocken wollen. Mich nervt es z. B. auch, wenn ich am PC nicht einfach spielen kann, sondern noch Einstellungen vornehmen, damit das Spiel rund läuft. Weshalb ich auch nebenbei noch auf Konsole spiele. 

Warum muss man denn das Ganze immer als Konkurrenz sehen? Man kann es doch als unabhängige Systeme sehen, die sich aber ganz gut ergänzen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2016)

Damit hast Du schon Recht. Aber das einfache "mal anstöpseln und loslegen" ist bei den Konsolen Schritt für Schritt auch Vergangenheit (Day1-Patches, Internetanbindung, PSN-Mitgliedschaft, PS-Plus-Zwang für Multiplayer (oder die Pendants bei der XBOX). Die einzigen Vorteile den die Konsolen (noch) haben ist die fehlende Accountbindung/Clienteinrichtungen wie Steam und Co. und der fehlende Aufrüstungszwang. Das wars aber im Grundsatz auch schon.

Mittlerweile laufen die BS von Windows größtenteils pflegearm und sauber. Und ein Firmwareupgrade braucht die PS4 auch immer mal. Ebenso die 0ne.


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2016)

Accountbindung haben Playstation / Xbox Live  Spiele die es gratis gab oder die im Onlinestore gekauft wurden sind am Account gebunden und schon mit der vorherigen Generation gab es Bonuscontent den nur der Erstkäufer spielen konnte.

Und Microsoft plant für ihre nächste Generation der Xbox Aufrüstungsoption durch Steckmodule.


----------



## derkielerfish (13. März 2016)

Ich finde auch das der PC das beste ist was es gibt. Ich habe auch konsolen. Aber für mich der fehl kauft. 

PC Masterrace


----------



## Weissbier242 (13. März 2016)

Hab auch schon lange PC und xbox one. Trotzdem hocke ich fast nur am PC. Gestern hab ich mir dann mal nen neuen Rechner mit ner 980 er Karte gekauft fürs doom was bald kommt.  Dann mal gta 5 mit allem was geht auf die 55 Glotze gelegt,  per 10 hdmi Kabel durch die Wand, xbox one Controller per Adapter und auf die Couch gesetzt. Sind zwar 2-3 Handgriffe mehr am Ende als bei Konsole. Aber dafür um Längen bessere Grafik, kürzere ladezeiten und flüssiger als auf Konsole. Diese Kombi ziehe ich jederzeit vor. Shooter komme ich eh nicht klar mit Controller.


----------



## DonToto (14. März 2016)

Oh mein Gott. Dieser Bericht ist sowas von unnötig!
Echt......

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Accountbindung haben Playstation / Xbox Live  Spiele die es gratis gab oder die im Onlinestore gekauft wurden sind am Account gebunden und schon mit der vorherigen Generation gab es Bonuscontent den nur der Erstkäufer spielen konnte.
> 
> Und Microsoft plant für ihre nächste Generation der Xbox Aufrüstungsoption durch Steckmodule.



Die Geschenkten sind accountgebunden. Das ist klar. Die gekauften Retails (noch) nicht.
Und die Aufrüstung durch Steckmodule wäre quasi einer der letzten Schritte um die Unterschiede zwischen Konsole und PC endgültig zu beseitigen.


----------



## svd (14. März 2016)

Vlt. der vorletzte. Offizieller Maus- und Tastatursupport wäre nett.

Ansonsten sind Konsolen, im Prinzip, nicht schlimmer, als Fertig-PCs mit Core-i7 und 100€ Grafikkarte.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2016)

Du bist aber bööse.


----------



## knarfe1000 (15. März 2016)

ackaan schrieb:


> also nicht falsch verstehen: Ich bin selbst PC- und Konsolenspieler. ABER man muss ehrlich sagen, selbst bei aller Grafik viele Spiele von einigen(!!!!) Unternehmen nicht mehr optimiert werden. Man gibt mehr Ressourcen für die konsolen spiele aus. Was ich nicht gerne sehe. Selbst bei meiner msi gtx 980 mit einer i7 konnte letztes jahr Batman Arkham Knight nicht spielen( ja eine der wenigen ausnahmen). Aber selbst das ist eventuell nur ein Beispiel was uns in zukunft erwarten könnte. Deshalb finde ich auch diesen Masterrace quatsch lächerlich, und dann noch einen Artikel von PC-games warum PC-spielen besser sein soll als an der Konsole. Natürlich hat pc gaming mehr vorteile als Konsolen, aber letzendlich kommt es trotzdem auf die firmen an wie sie ihre spiele optimieren.


Dafür gibt es ja Mods. Zumindest für sehr viele Spiele. 

Aber richtig, manche Firmen kratzt eine ordentliche Portierung nicht mehr, weil es ihnen zu aufwändig und teuer ist.


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2016)

Wie gesagt man kanns nicht pauschalisieren. Es gibt gute Ports (The Division, die AC- und FC-Teile von Ubisoft). Es gibt auch total verkackte Ports (Gears of War Ultimate Edition).


----------

